# New Community Leaders Needed



## ffemt8978 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks to our forum members, EMTLife.com continues its tremendous growth.  As a result, the Community Leaders have decided that we need some help in order to keep up with all growth, and we are turning to you, our forum members, for that help.

We've selected six forum members for consideration to become Community Leaders, however there are only three open positions.  Attached to this post is a poll for members to vote on which of the candidates that you would like to see become a CL.  The top three vote getters will get the job, but if for any reason, one of those three is unable to perform the duties, the job will go to the next highest vote getter.

Please vote for no more than three members only, and the poll closes in one week.  The Community Leaders will discard the votes of anyone that votes for more than three candidates

The candidates are listed in alphabetical order, and in order to ensure that the best members are selected we ask that you vote for the members that would do the BEST job as a CL (even if they are not your favorite member). 

aidey 
EMT.Dan
firetender
jtpaintball70 
lightsandsirens5 
lucidresq


----------



## medic417 (Mar 6, 2011)

Wheres the write in line?   Is this an early April fools joke?  :unsure:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 6, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Wheres the write in line?   Is this an early April fools joke?  :unsure:



No write in line this time...maybe next time.

No joke, we're serious about this.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 6, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> No write in line this time...maybe next time.
> 
> No joke, we're serious about this.



Alrighty then all bribes will be accepted. 

Thanks for including the members in this process.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 6, 2011)

Clearly there has been some mistake, Brown is not in the list


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 6, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Clearly there has been some mistake, Brown is not in the list



Sorry, but we require our CL's to be real people and not a "fourth person" such as Brown refers to himself.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 6, 2011)

I voted where's my "I voted sticker"?


----------



## bstone (Mar 6, 2011)

I vote for myself.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 6, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Clearly there has been some mistake, Brown is not in the list



I was thinking the same thing about my name...

Brown, ready to go EMT-Egypt on EMTLife?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 6, 2011)

If I help with the uprising will I lose the election?  And what happens if there's a tie for 1st/2nd and a tie for 3rd/4th (like there currently is)


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 6, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> If I help with the uprising will I lose the election?  And what happens if there's a tie for 1st/2nd and a tie for 3rd/4th (like there currently is)



It doesn't matter if there is a tie for 1st or 2nd.

If there is a tie for third we (the CLs) will make the decision.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 6, 2011)

I voted for 4  screw rules!!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 6, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> I voted for 4  screw rules!!!





ffemt8978 said:


> ...
> 
> Please vote for no more than three members only, and the poll closes in one week.  *The Community Leaders will discard the votes of anyone that votes for more than three candidates*


Your votes will not be counted.  And let this server as a reminder to everyone else


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 6, 2011)

Don't vote for 4... Vote early, vote often via sock puppets...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 6, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> If I help with the uprising will I lose the election?




Ah ha ha ha ha! We gonna call you Vlad. (After Vladimir Lenin of course.)


----------



## medic417 (Mar 7, 2011)

So when do the election speeches and bribes begin so I can make an educated and profitable decision?


----------



## Emma (Mar 7, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I voted where's my "I voted sticker"?



Good question!  I want a sticker too.


----------



## dixie_flatline (Mar 7, 2011)

This might be a dumb question, but can anyone confirm that all 6 have been approached or whatnot and would LIKE to serve as CLs?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 7, 2011)

dixie_flatline said:


> This might be a dumb question, but can anyone confirm that all 6 have been approached or whatnot and would LIKE to serve as CLs?


Yes, we did that privately before we made our announcement.


----------



## CAOX3 (Mar 8, 2011)

Since I was mysteriously left off the ballet, obviously some type of oversight.

Can we at least see the salary info and benny package?


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 8, 2011)

CAOX3 said:


> Since I was mysteriously left off the ballet, obviously some type of oversight.
> 
> Can we at least see the salary info and benny package?



All CLs receive the same salary.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh, no advancement oppertunities?


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 8, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Oh, no advancement oppertunities?



By now you should know in EMS there is no advancement nor lateral opportunities.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 8, 2011)

Clearly they went for the NON-trouble makers.


What fun is that?


----------



## medic417 (Mar 8, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Clearly they went for the NON-trouble makers.
> 
> 
> What fun is that?



Are you calling me a trouble maker?


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 8, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Are you calling me a trouble maker?



Clearly ANY of the regulars who weren't nominated was because of the...eehm... less appreciated more vocal styles.


So yes.  Yes you are.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 8, 2011)

Linuss, do you sense an EMT-Cabal?


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 8, 2011)

As if it could be anything else?


Or the Mexican food I ate while having the flu....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 8, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> And what happens if there's a tie for 1st/2nd and a tie for 3rd/4th (like there currently is)



I vote for a knock-down, drag-out brawl to the death! h34r:


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 8, 2011)

Just an FYI: my vote is for sale. Highest bidder by the end of the day gets it.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 8, 2011)

*Do you have, er, interns?!*

:blush:........
Good deal, press on!


----------



## slb862 (Mar 9, 2011)

h34r:Have you seen what is going on in Wisconsin...I am not sure I want to vote.
LOL   I"ll just vote for the Packers.   and beer :beerchug:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 11, 2011)

Just a reminder, there are only two days left to vote.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 11, 2011)

Mwhahahaha, my plan is working.


Little do they know that I consider 5 of the 6 on the list as friends... and talk to 3 of them personally off of the forum.



h34r:


----------



## firetender (Mar 12, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Mwhahahaha, my plan is working.
> 
> Little do they know that I consider 5 of the 6 on the list as friends... and talk to 3 of them personally off of the forum. h34r:



#6 must be cowering!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 12, 2011)

> Clearly ANY of the regulars who weren't nominated was because of the...eehm... less appreciated more vocal styles



That explains why I will never be a community leader. *Vincent Price laugh*


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 12, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> That explains why I will never be a community leader. *Vincent Price laugh*



Yep... 

I propose that it should be by unedited post count!


----------



## Pittma (Mar 12, 2011)

Turns out Brown was working hand-in-hand with ACORN, and registered 5,000 "Mickey Mouse"s to vote for himself. He subsequently won that election, but the pressure drove him mad, and thus....well you get the point


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 12, 2011)

can somebody explain to me why it would be good to be a community leader?

You have to be so diplomatic then.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd have the ability to edit posts where people screw up the quote tags. Nothing bugs me more than when a quote tag error gets propagated to all of the quote quoting that post.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 12, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I'd have the ability to edit posts where people screw up the quote tags. Nothing bugs me more than when a quote tag error gets propagated to all of the quote quoting that post.



"You need to find yourself a girl mate..."


----------



## 18G (Mar 12, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> can somebody explain to me why it would be good to be a community leader?
> 
> You have to be so diplomatic then.



AGREED. It's like you would have to be so careful what you say and how you respond to posts. umm... no thanks.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 12, 2011)

18G said:


> AGREED. It's like you would have to be so careful what you say and how you respond to posts. umm... no thanks.



I definately don't have the patients for it.

I would still like to be able to moderate my own threads though.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 12, 2011)

We have over 1,000 active members, and as of this moment only 90 have voted.

There is only 29 hours left to cast your vote!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 12, 2011)

I hate posting in here cause I feel like I am trying to draw attention to myself.....but I have to say this.

There is one heck of a close race for second and third place. ^_^


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 12, 2011)

Second vs third isn't important. However the difference between third and fourth place...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 12, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Second vs third isn't important. However the difference between third and fourth place...



True...I meant to say second third and forth. -_-

It does becomes important when there is a three way tie for second.  I am sure there will not be though. The odds are against it.


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 13, 2011)

Umm.....I'm currently open to bribes!

J/K already did my "civic duty" and voted.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 13, 2011)

12 hours left to cast your vote.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 13, 2011)

I voted for the ones that I know will let me get away with everything.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 13, 2011)

medic417 said:


> I voted for the ones that I know will let me get away with everything.



Seconded.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 13, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> can somebody explain to me why it would be good to be a community leader?
> 
> You have to be so diplomatic then.



Brown learnt diplomacy from Denzel Washington in Training Day

You want to go to jail or you wanna go home?


----------



## medic417 (Mar 13, 2011)

It's the final countdown.

And here they come to the final stretch.  They are neck and neck as they approach the tape.  Looks like it is going to be a photo finish ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 13, 2011)

medic417 said:


> It's the final countdown.
> 
> And here they come to the final stretch.  They are neck and neck as they approach the tape.  Looks like it is going to be a photo finish ladies and gentlemen.


With 4 hours left, we haven't even had 100 members vote.  :sad::sad:

I was hoping for a better response to this idea, but there's still time.

To all those that haven't voted yet, this is not eBay so there's no reason to wait.  

EDIT: This post, and the other one I made along similar lines, was in an effort to improve voter response.  http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=22592


----------



## medic417 (Mar 13, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> With 4 hours left, we haven't even had 100 members vote.  :sad::sad:
> 
> I was hoping for a better response to this idea, but there's still time.
> 
> To all those that haven't voted yet, this is not eBay so there's no reason to wait.



It's just the "vocal" members way of rebelling because I was left off so I can not be allowed to represent them.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey I just realized Sasha was not on the list.  What happened?  :unsure:


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 13, 2011)

Can I vote 3 more times so that we can hit 100 participants?


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 13, 2011)

I am 2/3 so far.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 13, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Can I vote 3 more times so that we can hit 100 participants?



We've already got 3 people who's votes will be disqualified because they voted for more than three people.  I'd prefer to not have to disqualify any more.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 13, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> We've already got 3 people who's votes will be disqualified because they voted for more than three people.  I'd prefer to not have to disqualify any more.



But the instructions were so simple?


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 13, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> We've already got 3 people who's votes will be disqualified because they voted for more than three people.  I'd prefer to not have to disqualify any more.



Now you've made my [imaginary] sock puppet sad...


----------



## medic417 (Mar 13, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> But the instructions were so simple?



Stupid is as stupid does.  Life is like a box of choc.......................


----------



## medic417 (Mar 13, 2011)

Come on Lucid your rear is hanging out.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 13, 2011)

Two hours to go.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 13, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Stupid is as stupid does.  Life is like a box of choc.......................


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgHITc1OL-c&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## medic417 (Mar 13, 2011)

Come on all you whiners!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 13, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Come on all you whiners!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Honestly, the lack of participation doesn't bode well for us doing this again in the future but that remains to be seen.  I would like to use this method again but I am having a hard time justifying it.

90 minutes left...and to those of you that voted, thank you.

EDIT: This post, and the other one I made along similar lines, was in an effort to improve voter response.  http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=22592


----------



## Anjel (Mar 13, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Honestly, the lack of participation doesn't bode well for us doing this again in the future but that remains to be seen.  I would like to use this method again but I am having a hard time justifying it.
> 
> 90 minutes left...and to those of you that voted, thank you.



I would say there is about 50 people that post all day everyday. And I am pretty sure that most voted. I could be way off. But at least the die hard emtlifers didn't let ya down B)


----------



## Emma (Mar 13, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> But the instructions were so simple?




If I've learned anything, it's that you can make the instructions as simple and clear as you want- they still won't get followed.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wait take your time.  Don't worry.  But you better not complain that you didn't by loyalty from those that will be in charge.


----------



## MMiz (Mar 13, 2011)

Check out The 2011 Community Leader Election Results for the results.  Thank you to all of those that participated!


----------

